# (Political) European territories overseas.



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nowadays European countries have dozens of territories all over the world, in 2012, so I think it's interesting to learn about the islands or regions (outside the continent) which still belongs politically to Europe because most of them are a little European but they're also the continent where they are geographically located.

This thread is NOT only for territories thousands of miles from Europe, all the territories outside continental (not the islands which are too close to the continent) Europe can be posted here.

Important: I'm not an expert on the subject so I can be wrong with some territories, if you realize it please tell me the territory I've posted is not politically part of Europe and I will edit the message.

This thread isn't made for discussing about colonization or politics, it's ONLY for posting pics, I think those places are very rare and interesting leaving aside the fact that this topic is controversial.

PS: Sorry my bad English.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

São Miguel Island. Azores (Portugal).


Costa Sul - São Miguel - Açores - IMG_5841.jpg by Patxi64, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Sete Cidades by bnj.gat, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Ponta Delgada by Jsome1, on Flickr. License Creatikve Commons. CC BY 2.0.


Lagoa Das Furnas by Patxi64, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Population: 131.609
Area: 746,8 km² 
PIB per capita PPP: US$ 19.950 (Azores. 2006)
Location with respect to Portugal: 1.400 km. West. Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

French Guiana - La Guyane (France).


Guyane (3) by jb75jo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


Point de vue vers Cacao by David Darricau, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


old cayenne 6 by nicholaslaughlin, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Population: 232.223
Area: 83.846 km² 
PIB per capita PPP: US$ 18.600 (2008)
Location with respect to France: 7.000 km. South America.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Aruba (Netherlands).


Aruba beach by VideoVik, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Oranjestad beach by Phil Comeau, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


Arikok by Erik Heidstra, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Dutch Buildings, Oranjestad by David Stanley, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Population: 103.065 
Area: 179 km²
PIB per capita PPP: US$ 23.831 (2007)
Location with respect to Netherlands~ 8.000 km. Caribbean Sea.


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Azores are in Europe 

Great photos!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Of course, but they are far enough (in the middle of Atlantic Ocean) from the continent to be part of this thread.

Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Greenland - Kalaallit Nunaat (Denmark).


Unnamed Glacial Canyon, Northern Greenland por NASA Goddard Photo and Video, en Flickr.


Tasiilaq por wili_hybrid, en Flickr.


greenland coast por mariusz kluzniak, en Flickr.


Supraglacial channel por Henry Patton, en Flickr.


SW Greenland Fjord and Mountain by NASA Goddard Photo and Video, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


Iceberg - Ilulissat - Greenland by Ludovic Hirlimann, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Vantage point por lovstromp, en Flickr.


a day in the snow por lovstromp, en Flickr.

Population: 56.452 
Area: 2.166.086 km2
PIB per capita PPP~ US$ 34.000 (2006)
Location with respect to Denmark~ 2.000km. North America - North Pole.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Melilla (Spain).


La ciudad vieja de Melilla by amverdulla, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Ayuntamiento de Melilla by J.Cárceles, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Melilla - La Playa y los Edificios by TonioMora, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Population: 78.476 
Area: 12,3 km2
PIB per capita PPP= US$ 24.650 (2010)
Location with respect to Denmark~ 200km. North Africa.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

British Indian Ocean Territory (United Kingdom).


Untitled by jonpayne, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Leaving Diego Garcia by Sushicam, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Turtle Cove - Diego Garcia by Sushicam, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Wrecked Catalina on Beach by Serendigity, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Population~ 4.000
Area: 58,3 km2
PIB per capita PPP= -
Location with respect to United Kingdom~ 9.500km. Indian Ocean.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Saint Martin (France).


L'Anse Marcel, Saint Martin, F.W.I. by ConanTheLibrarian, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


DSC_0412.jpg by hankplank, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


La Vie en Rose with Rue de la Concordia by puroticorico, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Population~ 35.692
Area: 53,2 km2
PIB per capita PPP= US$ 19.100 (2005)
Location with respect to France~ 6.500km. Caribbean Sea.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Palma. Canarias (Spain).


Caldera de Taburiente from Roque de Los Muchachos by Tom De Mulder, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Caldera de Taburiente Isla de La Palma, Canarias by Aysha Bibiana Balboa, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Santa Cruz de La Palma by JAsha J, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Population: 86.996
Area: 708,3 km2
PIB per capita PPP~ US$ 26.100 (2010. Canarias.)
Location with respect to Spain~ 1.400km. Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

EDIT


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Jan Mayen (Norway).


Jan Mayen, Norway 000 by Kate McKenna, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Vulkan Beerenberg Jan Mayen Island by Aah-Yeah, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Population: 14 - 30
Area: 373 km2
PIB per capita PPP= -
Location with respect to Norway~ 1.000km. Artic Ocean.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cayman Islands (United Kingdom).


Rum Point - Grand Cayman by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


George Town - Downtown by roger4336, on Flickr. license Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


Conch Club Condos Little Cayman Islands by javajoba, on Flickr. license Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Population: 54.878
Area: 264 km2
PIB per capita PPP= US$ 43.800 (2008)
Location with respect to United Kingdom~ 7.500km. Caribbean Sea.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Saint-Pierre et Miquelon (France).


St Pierre et Miquelon 2009 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


St Pierre et Miquelon 2009 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


IMG_1136 by miquelon, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.. © Marc A. Cormier – www.spm.org


IMG_0811 by miquelon, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.. © Marc A. Cormier – www.spm.org

Population: 5.888
Area: 242 km2
PIB per capita PPP~ US$ 34.100 (2004)
Location with respect to France~ 4.200km. North America, Canada.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Curaçao (Netherlands).


Curacao by Jesus E. Vasquez, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Christoffelberg by Breuls, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Curacao 2011 - Beach Grote Knip by jadis1958, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


Sssmokin'! - Willemstad, Curacao (9) by gailf548, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Population: 142.180
Area: 444 km2
PIB per capita PPP: US$ 20.567 (2009)
Location with respect to Netherlands~ 7.800km. Caribbean Sea.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice thread and great photos :applause:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

British Virgin Islands (United Kingdom).


British Virgin Islands by Banana Custard, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Tortola, British Virgin Islands by Johnny Shaw, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Road Town, Tortola by mikebrown59, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Virgin Gorda  by federica.piersimoni, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Population: 27.000
Area: 153 km2
PIB per capita PPP: US$ 43.366
Location with respect to United Kingdom~ 6.300km. Caribbean Sea.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Apteryx said:


> Nice thread and great photos :applause:


Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Canaria. Canarias (Spain).


Maspalomas by Stephen Downes, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Imágenes de la ruta de las cumbres de Gran Canaria by El coleccionista de instantes, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


Fotos Las Palmas de Gran Canaria "Ciudad de Mar" by El coleccionista de instantes, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


Las Palmas de Gran Canaria 4678 by Rafael Tovar, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


Puerto Rico Beach by Gran Canaria Go, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


gran canaria by Mikelo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Population: 838.397
Area: 1.560 km2
PIB per capita PPP~ US$ 26.100 (2010. Canarias.)
Location with respect to Spain~ 1.300km. Atlantic Ocean. African Coast.


----------



## jack_shooter (Dec 23, 2010)

*Gibraltar (United Kingdom)*


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

That's just for territories out of continental Europe, Gibraltar isn't.


----------



## Raq_20 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Great Thread*

Its awesome to see this thread growing....
Recently I have been looking through the internet to gather the information about EU territories.... I was just curiouser in which tropical places I can live and work without doing an extra paper work....
I wonder if we could gather all the information in here?
I was a bit confused with the part of Eu and the National territories only... f. e
The French Polynesia... its a part of France but is not a part of EU... so If you are nor French you can not live there....
I am not exactly sure if that kind of topic fits here.....
I know at wikipedia you can find that information as well.... but its incomplete....


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Mmmmmmmmm, i'm just offering the basic information, I don't really know which territories are part of EU and which are not (but it appears on Wikipedia), I think you should ask in the national forums (French, British, Spanish, etc.) for that information!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Pavlemadrid said:


> ^^
> Mmmmmmmmm, i'm just offering the basic information, I don't really know which territories are part of EU and which are not (but it appears on Wikipedia), I think you should ask in the national forums (French, British, Spanish, etc.) for that information!



What i learn in school is that the European Union overseas terretories are:

*- Madeira* (Portugal); 

*- Azores* (Portugal); 

*- Canarias* (Spain); 

*- Reúnion* (France »» alongside Madagascar); 

*- French Guiana* (South America, near Brazil and Suriname); 

*- Martinique* (France »» Caribbean Sea); 

*- Guadeloupe* (France »» Caribbean Sea). 



Some text on the wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_territory



*P.S.: very nice thread Pavlemadrid*


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cool, a good thread Pavlemadrid. Liked the pics!

PS: there are some more ^^ pai nosso. British Virgin Islands just to mention one... Also, it's maybe not 100% relevant but several countries make claims for areas of the antarctic continent, although these "land claims" are not officially part of those countries.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ 
Thanks pai nosso and dexter26 

I think more territories are part of EU, for example the Spanish Ceuta and Melilla (northern Africa) are part of it.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Temporally removed.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Looks like the French government don't care about those territories most of them are poor


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Poor? only one of the French territories I've posted had a low GDP per capita, I show the GDP per capita of all the territories.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Playa de El Cofete - Pájara - Fuerteventura - 04 by Tapetum, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.
> 
> Population: 103.167
> Area: 1.660 km2
> ...


Impressive :applause:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sint Maarten (Netherlands)


Landing by Christophe Seger, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Philipsburg - Capitol of Dutch Sint Maarten by CBGB_Hoser, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.


Sint Maarten Boardwalk by Christophe Seger, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


DSC_2541.jpg by hankplank, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Palm Tree Lined Front Street Shops by puroticorico, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Population: 37.429
Area: 34 km2
PIB per capita PPP~ US$ 11.400 (2003)
Location with respect to Netherlands~ 6.900km. Caribbean Sea.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

costa said:


> Impressive :applause:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Sint Maarten (Netherlands)


I want to move in to that villa up the hill/mountain so badly!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
 It's a paradise, like the most European territories.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Leeward Islands - Îles Sous-le-Vent. French Polynesia (France).


Bora Bora Mountain by Alfredi, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Una canoa en la playa de Bora Bora / A canoe in Bora Bora beach by jsmoral, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Raiatea, French Polynesia by JSA_NZ, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Raiatea - Depuis la côte Ouest by othanga, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Bora Bora vue d'avion by othanga, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Maupiti by fabvirge, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Population: 33.184
Area: 395 km2
PIB per capita~ US$ 22.000 (French Polynesia. 2006.)
Location with respect to France~ 16.000km. Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Raq_20 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Awsome*

^^
French Polynesia was always a paradise for me... pulse its one of my dream destination...did anyone happen to go there??
I'd bet there is plenty of information about this place in French section...too bad I can't speak French at all


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
You can ask French people to translate it!


----------



## ForzaForza (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ @moderator: Please delete. The troll has been reported!!! The Falkland Islands are british and therefor European. Please stop trolling!

Great picture by the way. Very British!

Stanley, Falkland Islands by Liam Q, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


----------

